# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  10-й Международный фестиваль «Die kleine Sternschnuppen 2011»

## Mazaykina

*Программа* *пребывания* *для* *участников* 
*10. Международного* *фестиваля* 
*«Die kleine Sternschnuppen 2011».* 


*1-й день* *04.05.11* 

12.00 -18.00 -День заезда творческих групп в Берлин, размещение в отеле. 
19.00 – 20.30 -Собрание руководителей делегаций с целью обсуждения и координации программы пребывания коллективов в Германии. 

*2-й день 05.05.11* 

06.00 -10.00 -Завтрак 
09.00 -11.00 – Репетиция и прогоноткрытия фестиваля 
12.00 – 14.00 -Открытие фестиваля в концертном зале русского Дома Науки и Культуры. 

*3-й день 06.05.11*

06.00 -10.00 – Завтрак 
09.00 -12.00 -Обзорная экскурсия по городу (Александерплатц, Курфюрстендамм, Остров музеев, остатки знаменитой Берлинской стены, Бранденбургские ворота, Рейхстаг и др.) 
14.00-18.00 – Фестивальные концерты. 

*4-й день 07.05.11* 

06.00 -10.00 – Завтрак 
10.00 – 12.00 - Прогулка на теплоходе "Исторический и современный Берлин" 
14.00 – 17.00 – Фестивальный концерт. 

*5-й день 08.05.11*

06.00 -09.00 – Завтрак 
11.00 – 13.00 - Фестивальные концерты в FEZ an der Whulheide (главная 
сцена) 
14.00-18.00 -Заключительный Гала-концерт фестиваля «Die kleine Sternschnuppen», (главная сцена) (FEZ – крупнейший в Германии детско -юношеский центр культуры и отдыха). 

*6-й день 09.05.11*

06.00 -10.00 -Завтрак 
12.00 -Отъезд творческих коллективов из Берлина. 
*
В программе пребывания возможны изменения!* 

*Стоимость путевки с 04.05.11 по 09.05.11 на одного человека: 

• Комфорт – 285 ? 
*В стоимость путевки «Kомфорт» на фестиваль входит: 

• официальное приглашение. 
• проживание в отеле (2-3-мест.номера с душем, туалетом), 
• завтрак. 
• обзорная экскурсия по Берлину 
• прогулка на теплоходе «Исторический и современный Берлин». 

*• Эконом – 255 ?* 

В стоимость путевки «Эконом» на фестиваль входит: 
• официальное приглашение. 
• проживание в молодёжном отеле (4-6 мест.номера ), 
• завтрак. 
• обзорная экскурсия по Берлину 
• прогулка на теплоходе «Исторический и современный Берлин». 

*Транспортные расходы по городу в стоимость путевки не входят!* 

Пересылка оригианала приглашения поездом 30 Евро, DHL почта от 51 Евро 


*Вступительный взнос фестиваля:* 
• для солистов -40,00 ? 
• для дуэтов, трио, групп, ансамблей до 5 человек -80 ? 
• для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого участника 
фестиваля.

----------


## Mazaykina

Дополнительные предложения:

 Остров музеев 0,00 /10,00?-14,00?
Подъем на телебашню на Александерплатц 4,00? / 8,00?
Зоологический сад
Зоологический сад и Аквариум 6,00 / 12,00  9,00 / 18,00?
Музей музыкальных инструментов 2,00 / 4,00 ?
TropiсalIslands 16,50 /19,50?
Biosphäre 6,50 / 9,50?
Транспортные расходы по городу в стоимость путевки не входят!
Все творческие делегации должны быть на своем транспорте, оргкомитет фестиваля по предварительной заявке может забронировать автобус для внутреннего передвижения по городу, в дни проведения фестиваля.
Для оформления паспортно-визовых документов и бронирования отеля необходимо:
• Предоставить полный список творческой группы до 15 марта 2010 года, с указанием фамилии и имени (как записаны в заграничном паспорте, в иностранной транскрипции), год и даты рождения, номер паспорта, а также отдельно выделить руководителя группы.
• *Перечислить 50% стоимости путевки до 25 марта 2011 года на расчетный счет*
MTV Berlin e.V.
Berliner Volksbank
MTV Berlin e.V.
Konto - Nr. 7110700002
BLZ 100 900 00
Swift BEVODEBB
IBAN: DE15 1009 0000 7110 7000 02

*ВАЖНО**!*
• В случае опоздания перевода денег на счет, оргкомитет не гарантирует проживание в гостинице, где будут проживать все участники фестиваля.
• Отказ от брони в гостинице возможен только за 45 дней, за 35 дней до приезда возможны коректировка состава делегации.
• В случае отказа приезда за 30 дней и менее, деньги в полном объеме не возвращаются!
• Все делегации прибывшие на фестиваль, должны проживать только в той гостинице, которую забронирует оргкомитет.
• По желанию оркомитет может организовать ужины стоимостью от 10 ? с человека (ресторан), сухой паек от 5 ?.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Положение о фестивале

* Основной целью фестиваля является популяризация и пропаганда детского-
юношеского творчества, укрепление дружественных связей, творческих
контактов детей и молодежи разных стран, а также:
- предоставление им возможности продемонстрировать свое мастерство и
особенности своей национальной культуры,
- стимулирование и развитие детского и юношеского творчества
- обмен новой методической и практической информацией в области
работы с детьми и молодежью,
- расширение и углубление международных связей в области культурного
обмена.

*В фестивале детско-юношеского творчества «Die kleine Sternschnuppen» могут принимать участие:*
- Детско-юношеские танцевальные коллективы различных направлений,
- Вокалисты ( солисты, дуэты и вокальные ансамбли ) различных стилей,
- Артистические группы, представляющие классические и не стандартные
виды сценического и циркового искусства.
- Театры мод.

*Требования к участникам фестиваля.*

• Участником фестиваля может стать любой творческий коллектив или
исполнитель в возрасте от 7 до 24 года.
• Для участия в фестивале необходимо не позднее 20.03.2011 года прислать
по электроной почте на адрес v.leis@mtvberlin.de заявку на участие в
фестивале, фото, программу выступления, краткую информацию о
коллективе (солисте)
• Оргкомитет не берет на себя расходы по почтовым пересылкам присланных
на фестиваль материалов, а также не возвращает их обратно.
• Отбор кандидатов на участие в фестивале ведёт оргкомитет. Решение по
составу участников фестиваля принимается не позднее 25.03.2011 года и
является исключительно компетенцией оргкомитета фестиваля.
• Каждый из определенных оргкомитетом участник фестиваля получает
письменное уведомление и официальное приглашение.
• *Творческие коллективы, приглашенные для участия в фестивале, несут
расходы по оплате дороги в оба конца, проживания, питания, медицинского
страхования и регистрационного взноса фестиваля.
• для солистов - 40,00 ?
• для дуэтов, трио, групп, ансамблей до 5 человек - 80 ?
• для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого
участника фестиваля.*

 *Все участники фестиваля награждаются памятными дипломами и призами.*

----------


## Alenajazz

Здравствуйте!!!!! Ответьте, битте шон, на мои вопросы!!!!
1. Дети получают диплом участника, а конкурса , как такового, нет? То есть - нет никаких призовых мест? Я правильно поняла???

2. Нужно отправить фото, заявку на участие и рассказ о коллективе. А видео для фестиваля в мае - не надо?
3. Отбор будет вестись строго до 25 марта или могут раньше сказать результат? Ведь при покупке билетов - чем раньше, тем дешевле

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, это фестиваль, а на фестивалях мест не присуждают. Всем дают равнозначные дипломы участников.

----------


## Mazaykina

> 1. Дети получают диплом участника, а конкурса , как такового, нет? То есть - нет никаких призовых мест? Я правильно поняла??? 
> 2. Нужно отправить фото, заявку на участие и рассказ о коллективе. А видео для фестиваля в мае - не надо? 
> 3. Отбор будет вестись строго до 25 марта или могут раньше сказать результат? Ведь при покупке билетов - чем раньше, тем дешевле


Аленка, Марина тебе ответила частично. Да, на фестивале не присуждают мест. Главная цель фестиваля- подружить участников из разных стран. На конкурсах это невыполнимо. Дружат только до тех пор, пока не объявляют победителей. Увы...

----------

